

Why you should buy your .sucks domain name before someone else does - tomp
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/shortcuts/2015/mar/23/why-you-should-buy-your-dot-sucks-domain-name

======
eibrahim
this really sucks - no pun intended. So now every company has to buy their
domain.sucks before a competitor buys it. I think we should NOT encourage
that. With custom TLD you cannot control what others buy so forget it. anyone
can buy applesucks.com or .org or .whatever. Don't waste your money and time.

~~~
tomp
I wouldn't worry about the companies - nothing a nice trademark suit couldn't
fix. Personal names, however, are a more delicate issue...

